# Rep Range



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What would idealy be the best rep range for this push, pull and legs routing looking to gain alot of strength ?

Push

Bench press

millitary press

dips

lateral raise

skull crushers

Pull

deadlift

bent over row

pullup

bb curls -

t bar rows -

Legs

Squat

Leg press

Lunges

Good mornings


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Strength for endurance? for size? for one rep maximum? Its all slightly different....

I don't know much about the others but for building a solid foundation for strength and as a by product size, you cannot beat 5x5 in my opinion. Heavy threes and singles occasionally are fine but not every week. Whe you can do five sets of five reps with a weight, you need to increase the following week and then work at this until you need o go up a weight again - its easy but brutal at the same time.

If you insist on doing all those exercises you'll see just how hard it is. Get both Dinosaur Training by Brooks Cubik and Brawn by Stuart McRobert for a full explanation why this sort of training is the dog's danglers.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I cant explain what i want strength for. I just want to get stronger.

For example i can bench 30kg 10 reps. Id like to beable to do 40kg 10 reps

Strength to improve my rugby.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend the workout you have, or the alterations I suggested to it in the other thread for a rugby player. You need much more dynamic emphasis than the static strength a power routine is based around.

for rugby you want to be doing something like

Mondays and Wednesday in the gym only, training and cardio on Tuesday and Thursday, rest Friday, game Saturday, recovery run Sunday.

Monday

Box squats (don't ask me- google and search button yourself), if you cannot get on with these do dynamic speed squats - sets of threes would be best

Dips

Chins

Wednesday

Power cleans

Military Press / Push Press

BB row or DB row

Heavy abs both days


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/27392-current-workout-please-check-so-im-not-wasting-time.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28378-strength-improvements-routine-3.html

Your being told the same thing over and over Nathan mate.

This is the 4th thread you have started on the same subject basically!!

For rugby you want to do as myself and pork pie have said, explosive movements such as cleans/ high pulls and squats and bench/ohp etc.

You can rather listen to us, or listen to your snotty nosed mates and keep doing them bicep curls and tricep kick backs!!

:gun: :crazy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You might want to get someone to show you cleans though as it's a bit tricky to learn over the net...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> You might want to get someone to show you cleans though as it's a bit tricky to learn over the net...


Yep, good idea


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I know what cleans are.

Its just that the gym is about £30 a month and it seems a waste only going 2 times a week.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Knowing what they are and doing them properly are two different things.

If not at the gym, where else will you train!?!?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Because of the price of the gym it would be a waste to only go 2 times a week.

I could go to others but they arnt as big etc.


----------



## Big-T- (Feb 5, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Because of the price of the gym it would be a waste to only go 2 times a week.
> 
> I could go to others but they arnt as big etc.


Why do you need somewhere that is BIG m8? Aslong as any decent gym has the right gear then to hell what size it is...You will need to workout what you want from it m8,either you spend the £30 month or you go to the other gym,simple really...For strength low reps heavy weight will help your strength....But dont know how long you have been training but I take it you have only just started or quite new to it...Build yourself a decent foundation to work on m8,forget about weight for the time being til you have got your technique bangon and figure out what you want to achieve with it...THEN start going down the road of increasing your weights..No point in running before you can walk...It takes time m8,like everything else..Stick at it and you will see results.Maybe nothing major but will see changes in your shape....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

what i meant by small as in not much room to do anything, it gets craped.

The isnt a squat rack, there is only one 2 olympic bars.

Im more then a newb id say. ive been going to the gym since june and would say i have built a solid base.

I can do many body squats, pushups, situps, pullups etc.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sorry but you are a novice, just get to the gym!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

No need to label me like robbie. Ive clearly stated reasonable facts about me and the gym etc and your last reply wasnt relevant.

The whole point of this forum is to share views, guide people etc etc.

Not call ppl newbs because they think theyre a little bit more then what you do.

Im not a newbie but im no expert.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Being labelled Novice is about how much you can lift, not how much you know.

And actually I was wrong, you would be classed as untrained much like I am in most of my lifts, I am close to hitting Novice standard though...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok sorry i interpreted it wrong.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Nathan did you get my PM?

I recommended pretty much the same as Porky (which was good advice)

Session 1

Power Clean - 5x3

Squat - 5x3

Chins - 5x3

Session 2

Deadlift - 5x2

Bench Press - 5x3

Overhead Squats 3x8

If you look at the top rugby league players they are all big guys and muscular but not many of them are 'ripped'

Two days in the in the gym using compounds is more than enough, remember more is not better.

The top RL players do not spend hours in the gym doing silly little isolation exercises that have no functional relevance to the game like skullcrushers. Trust me mate some NRL guys trained in my gym whilst I was in australia and their sessions were very short and intense.

Just because you are in the gym doesn't mean you have to lift weights, what about core exercises, flexibilty, co-ordination exercises, plyometrics?

It's easy to get sucked in into thinking you just have to lift weights to be a good rugby league player. But to be good at the game you have to have more than just strength it takes athleticism, speed, quickness, flexibility, co-ordination, reaction skills etc.

All these things have to be trained as well and you can't expect to have all these attriibutes if you are wasting your time doing skullcrushers and pulldowns.

£0.02

Jock


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ever get the feeling your pi55ing into the wind :rolleye11


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> I know what cleans are.
> 
> Its just that the gym is about £30 a month and it seems a waste only going 2 times a week.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


So make those two days count. Simple.

Any gym you goto on a PAYG basis is going to be £4 per time anyway.

Work your balls off twice per week and you will see results. Simple.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agreed- any decent rugby team/player incorporate basic power moves,compounds-pay the £ and do the work,short,intense,heavy and proper form


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Ill be trying this after my hols.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jock said:


> Nathan did you get my PM?
> 
> I recommended pretty much the same as Porky (which was good advice)
> 
> ...


Damn good post jock.

Now, where in the hell have you been lately?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

you dont want to be too ripped,so forget about dieting as if for posing!,fat will absorb impact tackles-to some extent


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Damn good post jock.
> 
> Now, where in the hell have you been lately?


I've been about mate just busy with work etc.

Haven't seen may 'I LOVE THIS BOARD' threads from you recently either!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jock said:


> I've been about mate just busy with work etc.
> 
> Haven't seen may 'I LOVE THIS BOARD' threads from you recently either!


Its friday. We still have time...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa haaaaa, I was just thinking about that yesterday. It is not like I have not been in the mood, I have been working Saturdays trying to pay down my debt, so I dont have the chance to get anhiliated like I used to......lol

I am laughing hard right now..........

Beings I cant do those unless I have had a few, I hadnt planned to work Tomorrow.

They are asking but I want a day off or two.

Hell, they even asked me if I want to work Sunday at double time, that offer is almost too good to be true.

But in the end spending time with my family is really more important than money.

Cheers guys......


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Sure thing hacks, we work to live not the opposite. Might have a few beers myself later tonight, it is the weekend after all!

Does anyone think the young lad who started this thread is actually heeding any of the advice on offer or does he just want to be told that tricep kickbacks are good for Rugby League?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Jock said:


> Does anyone think the young lad who started this thread is actually heeding any of the advice on offer or does he just want to be told that tricep kickbacks are good for Rugby League?


I for one have given up mate lol


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I have took the advice, i have just taken the time to research the different exercises and their gains etc.

I have also been on holiday so i have been unable to reply.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

A personal trainer at the gym instructed me to do a push, pull and legs routine.,

Bench press, Dips and Millitary Press

Bent over BB Row, Chinups, Pullups

Squats, Romanian Deadlifts and Calf Raises.

All at 5 x 5.

Dont know which to trust.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> A personal trainer at the gym instructed me to do a push, pull and legs routine.,
> 
> Bench press, Dips and Millitary Press
> 
> ...


Thats the best advice i have ever seen from a "personal trainer" , cos most of them are bell ends


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Is that the truth or is it sarcasm.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Is that the truth or is it sarcasm.


Its the truth!!

Most personal trainers and a like dont have a bloody clue IMO.

Obviously there are exceptions.

what he has suggested to you is an ok routine for size/strength , but for the 10th time, its not so good for rugby!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ino it isnt as them moves arnt power moves.

Ill only start adding power moves like clean n jerk etc when i can find out somebody to assist me on them to check technique.

If i dont have good form on them, there isnt a point doing it.

One other off topic question, when doing millitary press tonight, should i use an olyimpic bar or one of the smaller ones with weights already made up on them ?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

nathanlowe said:


> Ill only start adding power moves like clean n jerk etc when i can find out somebody to assist me on them to check technique.
> 
> If i dont have good form on them, there isnt a point doing it.


Hmmm correct me if I'm wrong....you PAY the PT dont you? So why not PAY him to do what you want? Tell him you want to do the routine Jock or Porky gave and he should show you how to do them.....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I didnt pay him to get the routine.

He just spent 5 minutes listening to me and then 5 minutes telling me what to do and why.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> One other off topic question, when doing millitary press tonight, should i use an olyimpic bar or one of the smaller ones with weights already made up on them ?


Oh my lord!!

It dont matter if you military press a great big bunch of banana's or a big pile of horse sh!t. If it weighs the same it will have the same effect on your muscles.

Its the overall weight of the lift that matters


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

nathanlowe said:


> I didnt pay him to get the routine.
> 
> He just spent 5 minutes listening to me and then 5 minutes telling me what to do and why.


He spent a whole 5mins listening and didnt fall asleep? wow.

Dude, you have been given some good advice, Jock is a rugby player, Porky has been there and bought the T-shirt.... Do as they say, ask the guy to help you with regards to showing you what to do, but Jocks workout was bang on the money. Unless this PT is a Rugby player also?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Yer he actually is.

Cant think of his name but he used to play for warrington and is in the NL1.

He said do that workout at 5 x 5 and use a weight where i struggle doing the last rep. When i can do 5 x 5 on a weight then up the weight until i can do 5 x 5 again.

When i reach a plateu he said i will have built more core strength and will assign me with a more detailed routine which contains power/explosive movements aswell as compounds.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Yer he actually is.
> 
> Cant think of his name but he used to play for warrington and is in the NL1.
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough.

What he has said is sound enough advice, the explosive movements are more technical to learn and you do need a certain amount of confidence in your abilities also, Which you learn from conventional lifts in time.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

nathanlowe said:


> Bench press, Dips and Millitary Press
> 
> Bent over BB Row, Chinups, Pullups
> 
> Squats, Romanian Deadlifts and Calf Raises.


Bully is right that is not a bad routine but it could be improved upon.

Push/Pull/Legs means you are in the gym 3 days a week, which doesn't give you much chance to recover if you are training and playing at the same time.

5x5 is very hard and will take it out on your central nervous system, you are a young lad and if you try to do all that you will either burn yourself out or end up injured.

5x5 is a good training system ito build up strength and size but I would only use it in the off-season, once you have built some size include some power exercises like cleans etc and then plyometrics in the 6-8 weeks before you kick off the season.

Here is an off-season american football program from Bill Starr, it's obviously for a different sport but the aims are the same:

http://www.strengthcats.com/classicfootballII.htm

In season mix-up the two to maintain strength and power like I posted before.

Don't forget about flexibility/speed/agility etc.


----------

